# Banjos in Dubai



## LauraT (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could buy a banjo in Dubai? I've tried the two music shops in Ibn Battuta, the Musician's Warehouse and Thomson Music House with no success. 

Thanks!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Two places spring to mind, there's a music shop in Madinat, just as you come out from the underground car park, and there's a place upstairs in (I think) Jumeriah Plaza, basically the mall on Beach Road before you get to Spinneys and the big mosque., not the little one where Mcgrudy's is, the one before.


----------

